# Caravan Club Member research panel



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I just wondered if anyone else had been invited to join the CC member research panel. I had an email inviting us to fill in a questionaire which I have done and have now recieved the following. Let's hope we get the chance to bring up the weekend booking system again. !


Thanks for responding to the introductory questions. You now belong to The Caravan Club Member Research Panel - congratulations! 

You can access the Panel through the ‘MyClub’ area of The Caravan Club’s website at any time. 

Look out for your invitation to take part in the first survey when you can share your views and be entered into a free prize draw with some great prizes.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Yes Netti, I'm IN. I passed my initiation exam so watch this space. There are a few things I'd like to mention, given half the chance. :roll: :wink:


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Me too. Lots of feedback to give if they give us the chance.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Yes Netti, I'm IN. I passed my initiation exam so watch this space. There are a few things I'd like to mention, given half the chance. :roll: :wink:


Me too LOL I have just noticed the message from Nick Lomas has a MH pictured behind him......sometimes I must admit I do feel the CC focus more on caravans than motorhomes, or is this just me ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Me too . I vote £10 per night deposit on ALL bookings 15:00hrs departure on Sundays even if it means no arrival before 15:30


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yep, got the e-mail and done the initial survery, I'm in. 

Not sure whether I like the description "caravanning", though!


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

to late canceled my membership sick of trying to get a weekend away and being dissappointed


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Me too . I vote £10 per night deposit on ALL bookings 15:00hrs departure on Sundays even if it means no arrival before 15:30


Ohhh I am not sure about that LOL mind you on the sites we have been on the caravan owners seem to be up at the crack of dawn and on a mission to pack up awnings, empty aqua rolls etc etc so all is peaceful by lunch time.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Invited to,and have accepted."Caravanning"?, surely,its called the "Caravan Club", and most types of unit are welcome.
Ted


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, got my invitation.........

........and binned it without replying.

Well, that is what they do when I email them. :wink:


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in too. After trying to book weekends away only to be told site is full, but knowing people will not always turn up has really got my back up. I have asked and asked for the CC to take a deposit at the more popular sites on booking. I can not take the chance and just turn up incase of a cancellation, and at what time can the Warden say "no show".

Also living in Lancashire why should my CC magazine arrive 4 to 7 days later than my friends in Yorkshire.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

As a mod on our sister site we tend to agree with the ongoing problem. Guys and Girls look at this thread.

http://www.caravanfacts.com/ftopicp-12854.html#12854

Bob


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are no longer members of the CC as we didn't think they gave a dam about facilities for motorhomes, they seem to think it’s enough to have just a token photo of a motorhome in their magazines. 
Gary


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too . I vote £10 per night deposit on ALL bookings 15:00hrs departure on Sundays even if it means no arrival before 15:30
> ...


Dunno, it'd definitely get my vote!

I'm in as well.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I had an interesting conversation prompted by a similar post where by people claimed CC wardens didnt like the system and often complained about no shows.I recently stayed at a CCC site in the lakes that had a minimum nights stay of 3 nights and asked the wardens if they had problems with no shows to which she replied no not often though it does happen,she then went on to tell me they get more hassle than enough from members who really dislike the minimum nights stay and often they will not book because of it.
Bri


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm feeling very neglected    

I've not been invited to the party :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


I just feel that no arrival before 3 or 3.30 would be unfair to those that arrive in Sundays, it's fine to say 3pm departure.......but surely that is only going to make the problem that already exists with Saturday night bookings even worse. There have been a couple of times that we haven't been able to book a week because Saturday was full, when we have delayed going until the Sunday.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

So what you are saying is. That the CC has saved a fortune on market research by allowing members to do the work for free.

How very big of them :lol: 

Next thing they will offer you a free holiday, as long as you run the site for them :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Also living in Lancashire why should my CC magazine arrive 4 to 7 days later than my friends in Yorkshire.[/quote]

Because it takes them longer to read it :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Briarose said:


> There have been a couple of times that we haven't been able to book a week because Saturday was full, when we have delayed going until the Sunday.


Problem is, with the existing situation I end up booking & paying for the Sunday night, to ensure I can leave when I want (others have said they do the same). This means there could have been times when you can't arrive until Monday because Sunday's notionally fully booked, when in reality my pitch will be sitting there empty.

I won't go into the details again because we're straying OT, but it'd be reasonably easy to set aside a proportion of the pitches for "weekend stay" (e.g. charged at 2.5x nightly fee), then offer discounts to those willing to arrive after e.g. 4pm on a Sunday. So long as the discount offered was less than 50% of the pitch fee (25% seems reasonable to me), the CC would increase their revenue per pitch as well.

Paul


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

dbnosey said:


> Also living in Lancashire why should my CC magazine arrive 4 to 7 days later than my friends in Yorkshire.


Because they have to find an intelligent Lanky to read it to them? :lol:

P.S. I've been invited to the survey panel too and am in for a moan about their bookings policy.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jezport said:


> So what you are saying is. That the CC has saved a fortune on market research by allowing members to do the work for free.
> 
> How very big of them :lol:
> 
> Next thing they will offer you a free holiday, as long as you run the site for them :lol:


I think what they have done is use a research company.......who in turn will analyse feedback. I must admit I can't see a problem with that as hopefully it gives the members more of an input.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Some people are anti whatever the CC club do.
Bri


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Too true Brianamelia! I am opposed to deposits unless there is and identifiable gain. The club has been consistent in its defence of current policy in that they cannot see one. No one on this forum can objectively argue against that unless you are in possession of their booking and pitch occupancy statistics . However, I but do think they need to look at their booking system to stop weekend stays blocking longer stays. I would prefer it if they limit the number of bookings held at any one time by a member unless they obviously form part of a tour. 

peedee

ps I have also joined the panel but am wondering why they have set it up. What was wrong with the way the sureveys were done before?


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

peedee said:


> Too true Brianamelia! I am opposed to deposits unless there is and identifiable gain. The club has been consistent in its defence of current policy in that they cannot see one. No one on this forum can objectively argue against that unless you are in possession of their booking and pitch occupancy statistics . However, I but do think they need to look at their booking system to stop weekend stays blocking longer stays. I would prefer it if they limit the number of bookings held at any one time by a member unless they obviously form part of a tour.
> 
> peedee
> 
> ps I have also joined the panel but am wondering why they have set it up. What was wrong with the way the sureveys were done before?


Sadly whatever they do will never suit everyone.I for example can only go away midweek during school holidays because of the kids
Bri


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> No one on this forum can objectively argue against that unless you are in possession of their booking and pitch occupancy statistics .


With respect, they aren't in possession of such stats either. Taking the specific point of my "book Sunday night because I want to leave on Sunday afternoon and it's the only way of securing my pitch beyond 12", they've no way of knowing that my pitch is standing empty on the Sunday night (unless the warden goes around with a clipboard to audit usage, which I've never seen - and even if they did they'd need to take multiple laps because I could have just nipped to the pub for all they know).

A survey system such as this is a positive thing, if they take notice of the respondents. Hopefully they will.

Paul


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > No one on this forum can objectively argue against that unless you are in possession of their booking and pitch occupancy statistics .
> ...


Also with respect Paul lots of people complaining about multiple bookings by lots of people.I would never dream of paying for a pitch and not using it which could also prevent somebody else from making a booking.Though I have no problem with it as its within the rules of the CC as is multiple bookings 
Bri


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

For most CC sites ( with odd exceptions ) wouldn't they know you had left by the handing in of barrier/toilet keys.......I might be wrong but I thought they were numbered to the pitch. ?


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Everyone in the CC club has been invited.......if they all accept it'll be chaos !!!!!

John


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just had March news letter,and "Everyone" is invited to take part. So as said above,all members are invited.
Ted


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Smart move by the CC.

Not only have they put up site fees and membership fees, they get you to work for them for nowt.

747, not renewing this time. 8)

Caravan Club..........kiss my Avatar. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Briarose said:


> For most CC sites ( with odd exceptions ) wouldn't they know you had left by the handing in of barrier/toilet keys.......I might be wrong but I thought they were numbered to the pitch. ?


If they checked, yes. However 9 times out of 10 there's nobody there & it goes in the key return box outside the office. So they've no idea what time it was put there. Bit bizarre that I get chastised for leaving a pitch early...what do people want, for me to be chained to the pitch until morning? If the club provided a way of me getting a weekend away without doing this, I'd take it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > For most CC sites ( with odd exceptions ) wouldn't they know you had left by the handing in of barrier/toilet keys.......I might be wrong but I thought they were numbered to the pitch. ?
> ...


Just to confirm my post wasn't chastising you........I just wondered with your previous post ref you could have gone to the pub etc, if they would know you had actually left the site.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Don't worry, it wasn't anything you'd said. I was reacting to Bri's (Brimelia's) reply - but having read it again, I realised I misinterpreted it completely. Apologies for spitting the dummy from the pram without reason!!


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> Don't worry, it wasn't anything you'd said. I was reacting to Bri's (Brimelia's) reply - but having read it again, I realised I misinterpreted it completely. Apologies for spitting the dummy from the pram without reason!!


apologies accepted
Bri


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> With respect, they aren't in possession of such stats either.


Even if I accepted this, which I don't, members on here have even less of a clue as to what is really going on than the club. All they see is sites full when they want a pitch or occasionally it is alledged pitches are empty when they sites are reported full. I have no doubt some don't turn up when they have booked, the CC club recently reported a number of members had been written to over their abuse of the booking system. How come they knew about this Paul? Did they imagine it!

peedee


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

You miss my point totally peedee. On the no shows, CC will certainly know full well who they are because they'll have the booking and no corresponding arrival/payment. There is an aside of the nuance of what a "no-show" is....by the CC measurement it'll be those who book & don't turn up (which they tell us is a low number), but in terms of inconvenience to the rest of us, an alternative metric would be those who book then cancel (say) less than 7 days in advance. This is more material to most of us because it reflects a pitch that's notionally showing as booked for next weekend, that'll be released after we've given up and booked somewhere else. However, I'd absolutely acknowledge they have those stats as well, if they've got the tools to mine their data appropriately. 

I'm not claiming I know any better than the club on these types of stats, although many on this board would agree they're potentially looking at the wrong data in terms of customer experience.

The point I was making was specifically relating to weekend bookings and the impact on pitch occupancy. I was saying that they have absolutely no idea if there is widespread booking of Sunday nights solely to allow members to have a "full" weekend away, leaving late afternoon on Sunday rather than having to pack up at 1150 in the morning. They cannot possibly know that, because the pitch is booked and the only way they could know it's been left early was if they monitored when keys are dropped (they don't), had someone monitoring people leaving the site (they don't) or had someone wandering around the site looking for emoty pitches that should be occupied by people due to leave on Monday (they don't). So they've no more idea than you or I on that subject. What they also don't know...because they've not asked us (at least me!) is whether we'd like the ability to leave late on a Sunday without having to plead for a late checkout. I hope that's the subject of one of their surveys.

Paul


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm confused :? :? :? 

Ted (Jented) advised the invite was in the CC newsletter for march. Is that the monthly magazine with "Out of this Wold" on the front cover and if so where is it in it. If not what is it. Think I'm even more confused now.

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> You miss my point totally peedee. On the no shows, CC will certainly know full well who they are because they'll have the booking and no corresponding arrival/payment. There is an aside of the nuance of what a "no-show" is....by the CC measurement it'll be those who book & don't turn up (which they tell us is a low number), but in terms of inconvenience to the rest of us, an alternative metric would be those who book then cancel (say) less than 7 days in advance. Paul


Sorry if I did miss the point, I just get fed up of seeing posts knocking the booking system when clearly the club is the only one in a position to be the real judge. I do admit I haven't seen a stat about the incidence of cancellations but the club has maintained it gives members the opportunity to snap them up, albeit at a late stage. This has also been pointed out on here many times and can only be to the advantage of those who cannot book weeks in advance.



Rosbotham said:


> The point I was making was specifically relating to weekend bookings and the impact on pitch occupancy. I was saying that they have absolutely no idea if there is widespread booking of Sunday nights solely to allow members to have a "full" weekend away, leaving late afternoon on Sunday rather than having to pack up at 1150 in the morning. They cannot possibly know that, because the pitch is booked and the only way they could know it's been left early was if they monitored when keys are dropped (they don't), had someone monitoring people leaving the site (they don't) or had someone wandering around the site looking for empty pitches that should be occupied by people due to leave on Monday (they don't). So they've no more idea than you or I on that subject. What they also don't know...because they've not asked us (at least me!) is whether we'd like the ability to leave late on a Sunday without having to plead for a late checkout. I hope that's the subject of one of their surveys.
> 
> Paul


I don't suppose any site owner would be particularly bothered if pitches were paid for but not used so why bother to collect the info on this! As for having to leave by noon I think the way it is done now is fair. You have to draw the line somewhere at what time you must leave otherwise you could have queues of caravans and motorhomes waiting for pitches! There cannot be many, if any, wardens who won't let you stay on if they know the pitch is not required.

peedee


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Sue andLiam.
It was an invite,in the March E-Mail news letter,any member can apply.
People wonder why, when they contact the CC,they are told "X" site is full,yet when they may pass it ,there are empty spaces.From what i have read here,could it be that some people,are perhaps booking friday night,and not arriving until early saturday morning,so not having to wait until 12/13.00hrs?,and "Why?", those who have paid for sunday night,so they can leave anytime after 12/13.00 that day,have not thought of telling the warden of their arrangements?.Why not?,is it because allthough it is not wrong,it is not really very public spirited,as people know the site rules when they apply to join,there must be a lot of CC members who work continental/rolling shifts,and their holidays may start Sunday,these people will not want to lose half a day of their holiday,just waiting for somebody to leave,i am retired,so we can go when and where we wish,so am not affected.
The sad thing is,the CC does not lose money,but would appear to be losing members,still,in the fullness of time,it will be a "Rich persons club",a sort of mobile/static caravan site,where you pay an annual fee,and come and go as you want,"Time share"even. 
Ted


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been a CC member for 25 years.
I must be on the black list. Am I allowed to say that?

No invite for me.

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > So what you are saying is. That the CC has saved a fortune on market research by allowing members to do the work for free.
> ...


Normaly market research companies pay about £50 for a couple of hours. After all the CC is a profit making company so they should not expect customers to work for them for free.

They will still do what they want with the results.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

For me the CC club are by far the best run and best sites of all.They get knocked on forums like this for the slightest thing though rarely praised,Just think how lucky we are that you can book with no deposit a pitch with in my opinion the premier club in the uk and cancel it without penalty yet people constantly knock it.
Bri


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> I don't suppose any site owner would be particularly bothered if pitches were paid for but not used so why bother to collect the info on this!
> peedee


Think that's my point really Peedee...customer surveys such as this will allow such aspects to be considered. It's worth their while because (ref my original post) with a well-designed scheme they could keep more of their customers happy and up their revenue/pitch : Nirvana.

I'm staggered that people are complaining about this market research. Is anyone really suggesting that it's a bad thing for a company (club) to seek information about their customers' (members') habits & opinions? If I start getting surveys through about financial services etc, I'll agree & won't participate, but so long as it's about their core business it's churlish to complain.

Incidentally, my invite came via a standalone email...may be worth checking your spam filters if you've not received it.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

" Pitches paid for but not used." That says it all.
People are stopping other paid up members of being on a pitch,because they cannot/will not observe one of the few rules that you sign up to on joining the club,to be off for 12/1300hrs by paying for a pitch they have no intention of useing.
These unfortunate members,pay annual subscriptions,help to pay for the sites that we all use,but perhaps they are not in a position to pay for nights they do not use. We had a tilt at being wardens,drop out of the rat race,but it was at the time of house prices going through the roof,so we got back into bricks and morter,here are a couple of observations.
Worker members,staying 28 days,moving to another site about 4 miles away,the workers from that site coming to site ,all on a 28day cycle,all above board,but there are 20 pitches out of circulation,of the 5 grass pitches,it was allways "To wet",to use them. Semi static pitches,a waiting list,next on that list a young member with a family.Into the office one day, a static pitch holder and mate,taken into the inner sanctum," No,he is not a member,but if there were a pitch free,he could join and buy a caravan".
When questioned as to why the pitch had not gone to the next on the list young family,answer ,"They have kids,they make a mess in the wash/toilet block,to much hard work. All in all,it would appear that the membership really are in the dark,and i cannot see it getting any better unless we all play by the rules.
You are right,the club does not lose money,but the empty pitch allthough paid for has a hidden price,the price of unhappiness,the unhappiness of a fellow member who may have to accept second or third choice,because someone has blocked the pitch,so they can stay on for a couple of hours .
Happy Saint Patricks day to you,whats left of it,i am away for some beer.
Ted.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Ihave to agree Ted 
Bri


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Part of a letter to a Member,from the C.Club.

Clearly the majority of members are like minded and have the courtesy to cancel bookings thereby freeing up a pitch for their "fellow" members. The club endeavours to moniter regular abusers and take appropiate action.

Could this be the reason,that members who book for a sunday night,with no intention of staying,fail A.To notify the warden of their intentions when booking,(that would go down like a lead balloon,) and,B, When good and ready to leave sunday tea time, again fail to let the warden/farmer etc,know they would not be coming back?
How can the sunday night pitch be re-let,if the "Agent" for the Club is kept in the dark,and again i raise this question,"Why can you not be up front about your intentions?
I have tried to think of this from every angle,and it is not and never will be right,it is the "Blocking" of a pitch,no matter which way you cut it.
Here is a "Jolly Jape". Lets three of us book a weekend in a very nice CL,and get two more mates,members of the CC,to book and pay as well,who have NO!! intention of coming .We three have an idyllic CL,all to ourselves,the two who do not come are repaid from the three of us. You COULD, make it up!!!
When we all joined up,we all knew the rules,do not get me wrong,i can be a sinner,but not at the expense of anothers holiday heartache. What is the word that springs to mind......Selfish.
Ted.
Ps My first contact was a "Standalone?" E-Mail,but i did not know that was what it was called,been a member since 1973,and all i want is a level playing field for all of us, and all budgets.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone else had a follow up email reminding them to complete the registration by the 23rd in order to take part in the first survey? 

I completed registration last week, yet still got that reminder today. So I'm not sure if it's their systems are duff & can't selectively send emails only to those who've not completed the registration, or if something went wrong with my registration so I'd better start again. Be interested to hear from others in order that I can try to guess which is the case....


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Nothing in my inbox this morning.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Has anyone else had a follow up email reminding them to complete the registration by the 23rd in order to take part in the first survey?
> 
> I completed registration last week, yet still got that reminder today. So I'm not sure if it's their systems are duff & can't selectively send emails only to those who've not completed the registration, or if something went wrong with my registration so I'd better start again. Be interested to hear from others in order that I can try to guess which is the case....


I've not received a follow up - maybe run through the process again?.... :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ta...looks like the very last question/answer hadn't submitted properly as it just resumed at that when I clicked thru.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I have just completed my first survey..........interesting. I do feel they are asking about the booking system ! In one part. I have said that there have been many times ESP in the winter with a limited number of sites open that they have missed out on a week or longer booking with us due to the Saturday night full.

At the end of the survey you are asked what topics you would like to see covered in the future..........maybe I should have given a link to this topic. 

I guess they will be paying a fortune for the research to be done by this company.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ditto. Think my list of things wrong with their booking system ran to approx 10 items...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

What other things apart from the booking system, would anyone like to see discussed ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How well or otherwise is the club meeting motorhome owners requirements! That could be a real can of worms

peedee


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

peedee said:


> How well or otherwise is the club meeting motorhome owners requirements! That could be a real can of worms
> 
> peedee


Well that can be brought up. The opening to the questions said something along the lines of use the term caravanning for all types of unit.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Caravan Club....
"The c/van club,has joined forces with Roadchef,to address the needs of motorcaravanners?(thats m/homers as well i think...),for safe access and parking,as well as offering discounts at Roadchefs outlets.20% discount..........etc.

Pulling together to tackle crime.
The Vehicle Crime intelligence service. ( AVCIS). The Nat/Cara/Council. The C&cc,and theCC. Have formed the Caravan Safety and Security Group.CSSG.
A group working together to prevent "Motorhome"(Hooray!! shout some LOL) and caravan related crime. ,,,Supported by ACPO..etc..

As can be seen,all the clubs cater for all members needs,if some of the motorcaravanners feel they could do a better job,why don't they set up their own club. We have been members of the CC since '73,and have never thought of it as anything other than a club for like minded people,who enjoy getting away from it all in tents,tr/tents,pop ups,caravans,motorcaravans,(oooops,HOMES LOL) etc,oops again,5th wheelers,(sorry) etc.
Ted.
PS. Source, MMM Mag. December 2010. And to the member who wanted to know how many members owned their unit outright,Yes!!,the mag was paid for,OH thrice LOL.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well I've just completed the questionnaire, and took every opportunity to express my dissatisfaction with the sites booking system!! Basically I said that taking deposits would remove the "block advance bookings" at a stroke.

Let's keep up the pressure on them................ 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Briarose said:


> What other things apart from the booking system, would anyone like to see discussed ?


Seasonal and storage pitches.

Seasonal pitches not in the spirit of a touring caravan club. Let them use holiday camps.

Storage is just a waste of space especially when it appears that there are not enough touring pitches to go round.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Seasonal and storage pitches.
> 
> Seasonal pitches not in the spirit of a touring caravan club. Let them use holiday camps.


but I suspect they are only offered on the less popular sites and most are out of season only?



Spacerunner said:


> Storage is just a waste of space especially when it appears that there are not enough touring pitches to go round.


Good point. They could use it to offer non electric pitches for night stoppers but I suspect it offers a better income on the sites where storage is possible.

peedee

ps it would nice to see the clubs views on this!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> How well or otherwise is the club meeting motorhome owners requirements! That could be a real can of worms
> 
> peedee


Not quite in those words, but did suggest this, also for tent campers as family use a tent, it can be difficult finding a site to take us.
Also suggested that if they wanted to solely be a 'caravan' club perhaps they should stop accepting fees from those using other types of unit.

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Another survey is out for completion. 

Subject; Use of technology and the web

Some interesting questions, one about use of social web sites mentions "Fun" but not "Facts"  

peedee


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't consider this site to be a social site in the true form.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I doubt Harris drew that distinction, I didn't.

peedee


----------

